# Can someone please explain to me why Floyd Rose 1000 is more expensive than Floyd Ros



## rx (Oct 21, 2016)

e Original? 

FR Original
http://www.floydrose.com/catalog/tremolos/7:original-series/original-7-string

FR 1000
http://www.floydrose.com/catalog/tremolos/7:1000-series-original/original-style-7-string

Thanks.


----------



## Philip N (Oct 21, 2016)

'Cause it's 1000 times better? 

But in all seriousness, this leaves me wondering too..


----------



## jl-austin (Oct 21, 2016)

Maybe because there isn't a lot of difference between them? These are 7 string tremolo's. I don't know much about 7 string models, but the specs seem to look very similar.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Oct 21, 2016)

Looks like the block is really the only difference that I can see. The original is made in Germany and the 1000 is made in Korea. I'd probably opt for the original and get a better trem block from somewhere else


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 21, 2016)

One shows the actual sale price.

One shows the MRSP, because the 1000-series is an OEM series that isn't meant to be sold.


----------



## purpledc (Oct 22, 2016)

hehasthejazzhands is correct. The 1000 series was created to have an Asian made version of the OFR available to fill the huge demand that could not be satisfied by schaller. There seems to be a myth about the 1000 series. Many view it as an inferior product the the german OFR. In actuality they are the same trem. Made from the same materials. And both have heat treated steel baseplates. I see many people claiming that the 1000 series is a Floyd rose special which simply isn't true. In my experience the 1000 series is actually a higher quality product. I actually wish the 1000 series was available aftermarket. Even if it was the same price.


----------



## rx (Oct 22, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> One shows the actual sale price.
> 
> One shows the MRSP, because the 1000-series is an OEM series that isn't meant to be sold.



This seems to be the only correct answer. Thanks.


----------



## rx (Oct 22, 2016)

purpledc said:


> hehasthejazzhands is correct. The 1000 series was created to have an Asian made version of the OFR available to fill the huge demand that could not be satisfied by schaller. There seems to be a myth about the 1000 series. Many view it as an inferior product the the german OFR. In actuality they are the same trem. Made from the same materials. And both have heat treated steel baseplates. I see many people claiming that the 1000 series is a Floyd rose special which simply isn't true. In my experience the 1000 series is actually a higher quality product. I actually wish the 1000 series was available aftermarket. Even if it was the same price.



Me too. I'm looking to upgrade my Floyd Rose Special but an Original costs too much.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 22, 2016)

Gotoh GE1996T. Drop-in replacement for a OFR/FR 1000/FR Special. 

If you can't get that, look into a Schaller Floyd Rose or Schaller Lockmeister.

Honestly, these days, I don't see why you should get an OFR when you can get a Schaller or Gotoh for half the price.


----------



## rami80 (Oct 22, 2016)

The 1000 series Floyd's aren't exactly the same. I've taken two of them apart and had them replaced. The first one had a black nickel finish which wore out and looked ugly, the trem arm would always go loose, and it wouldn't do flutters. So I replaced it with an OFR; while doing so I found out two things: the sustain blocks of the 1000 series have a wider screw spacing so replacing the block with an aftermarket block might be tough, and the studs on the OFR are a bit larger which means you have to dowel and drill. The second bridge I replaced was the Schecter 1500 Floyd ; a 1000 series with thicker plating and stainless steel screws ( one of which came stripped from the factory, thanks Schecter ) anyways I wanted to change my trem block and the same thing happened: wider spacing. The surprise however was that the knife edges were showing significant wear even though I haven't played the thing for more than a month in total.


----------



## rx (Oct 22, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Gotoh GE1996T. Drop-in replacement for a OFR/FR 1000/FR Special.
> 
> If you can't get that, look into a Schaller Floyd Rose or Schaller Lockmeister.
> 
> Honestly, these days, I don't see why you should get an OFR when you can get a Schaller or Gotoh for half the price.



I don't think either of those companies make 7-string locking tremolos. 

I may be wrong.


----------

